# Knitting



## Treacle (Jun 3, 2020)

I like to knit and make baby shawls. Think knitting is a peaceful and relaxing hobby.


----------



## Pam (Jun 3, 2020)

Very pretty, I especially like number 3.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 10, 2020)

I am pretty much a small project knitter.  I this is a basket weave (started as a scarf but morphed into a shawl ) made of earthy Irish Donegal wool.  I like to find the stitch that matches the yarn


----------



## Kaila (Jun 10, 2020)

Lovely baby shawls...I especially like numbers 1 and 2, which after enlargement,
seem to be the same one!  

Love that basket weave stitch also, and you are right, it goes well for that wool, @CinnamonSugar


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

That’s beautiful work Treacle. How long does it take you to do something like this and do you follow a pattern? How long have you been knitting for?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 109181
> I am pretty much a small project knitter.  I this is a basket weave (started as a scarf but morphed into a shawl ) made of earthy Irish Donegal wool.  I like to find the stitch that matches the yarn


That’s a gorgeous pattern and those two colours together look great on you. A kaki green and autumn rust colour compliment your complexion. 
Do you use fancy shawl pins? There are some really fancy clips for shawls these days.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 10, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s a gorgeous pattern and those two colours together look great on you. A kaki green and autumn rust colour compliment your complexion.
> Do you use fancy shawl pins? There are some really fancy clips for shawls these days.



well, Keesha, I will have to keep my eyes open for those in my travels


----------



## Keesha (Jun 10, 2020)

Shawl pins . There’s an entire selection of them and fun things to make. These aren’t mine but I’ve made some. They’re pretty cute. I’d wear shawls just to wear these. Lol.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 10, 2020)

CinnamonSugar  your knitting projects are beautiful. I can crochet better than knit. I never could correct my mistakes when knitting and there were many. lol
Keesha I never heard of a shawl pin and especially like the turtle.


----------



## jujube (Jun 10, 2020)

Same here, Ruth.  Once I had dropped a stitch, it was all over.  So much easier to pull the crochet loose back to your error and correct it.  

I really admire accomplished knitters.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 10, 2020)

@Treacle     Glory...Glory. There's knitters, and crocheters. Your pieces are beautiful!!!!!!  
I knit and crochet as well, but i will admit i haven't done that in a while. Also do cross stitch, and most all handwork, and sew.
Nothing better than what we can make by hand.   @CinnamonSugar  Love the basket weave and the color and yarn, looks great.
@Keesha  I've seen those pins before, but didn't know what they were for. Super idea.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 11, 2020)

Beautiful work Treacle...


----------



## Treacle (Jun 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s beautiful work Treacle. How long does it take you to do something like this and do you follow a pattern? How long have you been knitting for?


Started knitting when I was very young with round lolly sticks and string (the make do and mend era) !! My grandmother raised me and she was a brilliant knitter.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Shawl pins . There’s an entire selection of them and fun things to make. These aren’t mine but I’ve made some. They’re pretty cute. I’d wear shawls just to wear these. Lol.
> View attachment 109182View attachment 109183View attachment 109184View attachment 109185


Never seen those before they're lovely. Some of the metal ones remind me of hat pins???


----------



## Treacle (Jun 11, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Lovely baby shawls...I especially like numbers 1 and 2, which after enlargement,
> seem to be the same one!
> 
> Love that basket weave stitch also, and you are right, it goes well for that wool, @CinnamonSugar


Oops attached a wrong file so there are 2 of the same - I can knit but not sure I can use technology !!!!!


----------



## Treacle (Jun 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Beautiful work Treacle...


Thank you


----------



## Treacle (Jun 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> That’s beautiful work Treacle. How long does it take you to do something like this and do you follow a pattern? How long have you been knitting for?


Always follow a pattern and I think about a month for each one. Been knitting since I was young. My grandmother was always knitting. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 11, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 109181
> I am pretty much a small project knitter.  I this is a basket weave (started as a scarf but morphed into a shawl ) made of earthy Irish Donegal wool.  I like to find the stitch that matches the yarn


Looks good, like the colour. Is Donegal a chunky wool?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 11, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Started knitting when I was very young with round lolly sticks and string (the make do and mend era) !! My grandmother raised me and she was a brilliant knitter.


 She must have been a good woman. 


Treacle said:


> Never seen those before they're lovely. Some of the metal ones remind me of hat pins???


 I agree and believe they are interchangeable. They are a nice added piece of class & elegance. 


Treacle said:


> Always follow a pattern and I think about a month for each one. Been knitting since I was young. My grandmother was always knitting. Thank you for your kind words.


 My pleasure. While I never knit or crocheted much, my mother knit quite a bit and my in-laws are amazing at crocheting. I’ve got many items gifted me over the years that have been made for me. My mother in law especially was very good. 
My sister in law made me some hats with a hole in the back for my hair bun since It’s so big and would get in the way. They fit so well and I was thrilled to get them. 


Ruth n Jersey said:


> CinnamonSugar  your knitting projects are beautiful. I can crochet better than knit. I never could correct my mistakes when knitting and there were many. lol
> Keesha I never heard of a shawl pin and especially like the turtle.


Thats me minus the crocheting good part. I could do neither well. If I made a mistake I was unable to detect it until a few rows of stitches were done so my projects became tedious to say the least but I’ve always had great appreciation for other people’s skills. The turtle is adorable. I’ve made a few similar things with my scroll saw and lathe.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

Despite trying many times to learn to knit, I simply cannot manage it for some reason. I personally think knitting is more delicate looking than crochet. I've crocheted hundreds of items, and find it relaxing. Have done a lot of needlework as well.

Love the baby shawls - they're absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 11, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Oops attached a wrong file so there are 2 of the same



Once I had looked closely and realized that, myself,
I'd assumed you'd done it on purpose, in order to show the close-up of the stitch patterns....
 which it does very nicely, and I enjoyed seeing both of the pics of that same baby shawl!


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

More shawls. Running out of patterns and once  I've achieved the pattern I get bored repeating it. I think I like the challenge.  Still have a couple of new patterns so occupied for a while.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

Treacle said:


> More shawls. Running out of patterns and once  I've achieved the pattern I get bored repeating it. I think I like the challenge.  Still have a couple of new patterns so occupied for a while.


Your shawls are so intricate. Beautiful work!


----------



## Treacle (Jul 26, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Your shawls are so intricate. Beautiful work!


Thanks Pinky. Keeps me out of trouble


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Just finished another couple of baby shawls.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Just finished another couple of baby shawls.


They're both so intricate .. gorgeous work!
Laughing at my own previous response, but, I can find no other words. They are very fine.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2020)

How long does it take you to knit one shawl, Treacle?


----------



## Treacle (Oct 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> How long does it take you to knit one shawl, Treacle?


Depending on the pattern I would say just over  4 weeks or a little longer but no more than 8 weeks. Thank you @Pinky for all the kind words. It is my hobby  and my challenge.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 16, 2020)

@Treacle  Coming from one knitter to another.

Your work is at the top of AMAZING.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 17, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @Treacle  Coming from one knitter to another.
> 
> Your work is at the top of AMAZING.


Thankyou @MickaC  for the kind words. Keeps me out of mischief


----------



## Treacle (Oct 17, 2020)

I made a bedspread for my friend using cable stitch. It was made up of different panels. That took me quite a while!!!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I made a bedspread for my friend using cable stitch. It was made up of different panels. That took me quite a while!!!


I love all the different patterns in the bedspread. What a lucky friend!

I once crocheted a cable stitch afghan for my brother. It was the nicest afghan I've ever made.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 17, 2020)

Every one of those is gorgeous, @Treacle 
and lovely to see, here.
What a nice hobby of yours!

There is certainly no way that you can get into any mischief or trouble,
 while attending closely to all those interesting stitch designs!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Thankyou @MickaC  for the kind words. *Keeps me out of mischief *


ROFLMAO!

That's what they all say! 

I'll have you know, you don't have us fooled for a minute, Treacle!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 17, 2020)

Absolutely beautiful work, Treacle and CinnamonSugar!


----------



## J-Kat (Apr 16, 2021)

A friend tried to teach me to knit.  Since I'm left handed and she is right handed,  we couldn't really figure out how to do it without me changing to my right hand.  Too difficult to do that so I don't knit.  I think I would like to crochet but I expect I would run into the same problem.  I could cross-stitch fairly well until I got old and my vision is not what it used to be.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

I haven't knitted  or crocheted  for many years..I think my hands would hurt too much now


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

My mom used to knit some beautiful things!  I never learned to but maybe it would be a good hobby.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 16, 2021)

My lady is knitting socks right now

They'd sell for a pretty penny, but she just makes 'em for gifts


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

I used to love to be knitting, and was pretty good at it.

However, I didn't manage to master _socks_, even though I tried. 
Those heels and toes, and ankles, just didn't match those of any actual foot.


----------



## Myquest55 (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful work!  Knitting is what settled us into our new place.  Once we moved to Maine, I found the local knitting group that meets (sans Covid) on Friday mornings.  Its been 3 years and I feel like we've been here forever and already have made good friends!  Are any of you members of Ravelry.com?  Its a great resource for patterns, yarn and friendships!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Absolutely beautiful work, Treacle and CinnamonSugar!


Thanks @Aunt Marg . L


----------

